# word of seeds



## devilfrog (Jan 5, 2010)

anyone have any experience with world of seeds stuff.  They got a kush labeled as devastator, thought that was funny. but seriously anyone ever grown out their product?


----------



## DaddyzCrazy (May 4, 2011)

Got some Afghan Kush and Pakistan Valley in route as we speak. Their both *** whooping . Can't go wrong at that price folks!

Just send in your payment you won't be sorry!

DC..


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 5, 2011)

Yep, Ive ordered from them before. Seeds arrived in timely manner and not bad quality as far as I recall.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (May 5, 2011)

I love their Landrace strains, i picked up the Indica land race pack comes with 3 seeds each of 5 different landrace indica strains.

Didnt have any problem with em, good seeds.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 5, 2011)

Good advertising :cool2:

but the Landraces do look pretty good. :hubba:


----------

